# Auratus shyness



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

I've recently gotten some auratus g&b's. I'd say they are quite shy compared to my leucs. Are the auratus typically shy? I'm thinking they are still getting situated since I only picked them up sunday at the tampa show.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

My leucs are bold. My Tincs are so bold (or stubborn) that they don't move when I stick my hand in. So, when moving them, I actually have to push them into the cup. My auratus are very shy and will hide when I walk up to the tank.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, it is common for auratus to be shy, there are always exceptions to the rule though.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Give them some time to become used to their new surroundings. Make sure that you have their viv furnished with adequate plants and other spots to make them feel secure.

As mentioned before, it is very frog dependent. Our G&B auratus are pretty bold and can be seen out and about all the time for the most part. On the other hand, some spotted auratus froglets we recently obtained are expert hiders. I think I've seen a total of 2 times out of hiding since we received them a few weeks back. I'm hoping that as they grow older they will be a bit more visible. Time will tell.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

funny you say...my six point definately seems the shyest.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

It helps if the tank is in a high traffic area, as they will get used to people outside the tank, but you also need sufficient plant cover. My blue auratus were raised under the tv stand, right near the front door at the breeders house and they are out all the time. BTW blue auratus are notorius for being shy.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

One of my females initially jumps into her hut when I open the glass hinge, but hops right back out when she realizes that it's feeding time. I have plenty of plants in my vivarium, and they're usually visible at any given time.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

depends on humidity, temperature, and moisture levels as well.

My tinc was very shy when young, only coming out for food, that's it. As he got older, well, things changed. And, I increased the temperature and humidity.

Many folks say that if you keep the humidity up to 90-100%, they will be out.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

audioandroid said:


> I've recently gotten some auratus g&b's. I'd say they are quite shy compared to my luecs.


If you think the green's are shy, be glad you didn't get the blue's. They're supposed to be even more shy.

They may change though. The person who had them before you might have had them in a room with less traffic. Two of my azureus were really shy when I got them, but they've gotten to be almost as bold as the other ones that I put them with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

I have 2.2 g&b auratus that are also pretty shy. One of the males and one of the females are a bit bolder than the others, but they still get nervous when I come into the room. Over time they've become a little bolder (well, all except for my biggest female, who, despite her size, is a coward  ). Also, they're at their boldest when the temp tops out in the high 70's or low 80's. When they're exhibiting breeding behavior, they don't care one way or another whether I'm in there watching them. 

Which brings me to the 6 froglets (1.5 months out of the water). As anyone would guess, they dive for cover the second I open the door to my frog room.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I have three green and blacks and they are not too shy. They live in a 20L, I think keeping the humidity up helps. They were pretty bold even when I first got them, but not necessarily as bold as my tincs and azureus.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

I have four blue auratus, two from one set of frogs and two from another(all from Patrick at Saurian). Two of them are pretty bold compaired to the others and are the first ones to come out and hang out in view, but I have seen all four out and hunting at the same time. 


~Sara


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hm... this is starting to make me change my mind about what frogs I'm gonna get for my first tank. I was planning on 4 Green Auratus, though what I really wanted was 4 Leucs. The only reason I was gonna get the Auratus was because I could get 4 for $100, while the Leucs are 4 for $180. Maybe they're worth the extra money if I can see them more... and since they're yellow they're naturally stand out more too.

Glad you made this topic.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I would go with the leucs, they were my first frogs, and they are great frogs. Even though I have lots more frogs today, lecus are still among my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

I also think it would be best to go w leucs as your first dart frog. That's not to take anything away from auratus. I love them, and even if they hadn't been my first frog, I guarantee that I would have gotten some eventually. But when you're first starting out, it can be a little discouraging if you never see your frogs.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Quijano said:


> I also think it would be best to go w leucs as your first dart frog. That's not to take anything away from auratus. I love them, and even if they hadn't been my first frog, I guarantee that I would have gotten some eventually. But when you're first starting out, it can be a little discouraging if you never see your frogs.


Yeah, during jan and feb, I hardly seen my six-points, since the begining of this month, they are out and about, (but still shy) every morning.
If I were starting out with frogs like that, it would frustrate the hell out of me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

I have had Costa Rican auratus since I started in the hobby and all of mine are very bold.I have 5 adults I need to separate that were all raised together in a 10g and they will sit in a line waiting for me to dfeed them when they seem me.
I do agree that they will hide alot if the humidity isn't right.
I had some brown and white auratus and they were kept the same way as the CR werre and they were very shy so it can have something to do with the morph you pick also. Good luck with whatever you choose.
Mark W.


----------

